# Looking for mr.plow2



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

If anybody on here know's mr.plow2 (Jason) from Bradford Ohio, please get ahold of him and have him call me at (517)861-6471. All three numbers I had for him aren't any good.

Thanks,
Dwayne


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

anybody know this guy? He had a v-plow for sale that will fit my truck that I'd like to get from him this weekend as I am in the area visiting family.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

..bump.. Hope to hear something soon, as I will be leaving Cincinnati tomorrow.. Anybody know this guy?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Is this who you are looking for? http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Academy/2229/mrplow.wav


----------



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

lol thats funny


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

not quite, he's a member on here. But that was funny.


----------

